# Alright!! Let it out!! Famous people you just can't stand!!!



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

I had just heard this on the radio and thought it would be fun!

Is there a famous person you just can't stand? Rubs you the wrong way? The second you see them or hear there voice you change the channel? And all just because.... well, no reason! And you can't figure out why on earth they are famous!! Obviously they have never actually done anything to you, but they are just not your "cup of tea" Let it out!!!

Some famous people that just _*DO NOT*_ do it for me, anyone else?

For me it's..

Movies- Angelina Jolie

TV- Jennifer Love Hewitt, Kim Kardashian( why on earth is she always on the tv? who is she?)

Music- the band RUSH,

_*You don't have to explain why! Sometimes it's just because!! LOL!!!*_


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 15, 2013)

Woody Harrelson

John Travolta

And most of all,on cable tv, from the cooking show, The Barefoot Contessa, Ina Garten! She looks like Catherine Bates in The movie Misery, she is smug, I get tired of hearing about her husband, it's always Jeffrey, Jeffrey, Jeffrey,.....when Jeffery and I ate at a quant bistro in Paris, when Jeffrey and I had the most delectable brisket on a getaway, blah blah blah. Drives me nuts. Then when she refused to fulfill a heartfelt request to make a simple recipe, not even on air mind you, with a child from the make a wish foundation, not once, but she refused twice,that sealed the deal on how I felt about her. She realized the bad rap she was getting and went back and tried to "schedule" the wish for the foundation and the family said forget it, good for them. Arrogant, smug, self righteous, and egotistical.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

MOST of them! Honestly...






Off the top of my head, hose entertainers who DON'T rub me the wrong way and that I feel good about enjoying include:


Clint Eastwood
Kelsey Grammer
Chuck Norris
Dennis Miller
Dennis Hopper
Kid Rock
Gary Sinise
Adam Sandler
Jon Voight
Ben Stein
Jeff Foxworthy
Adam Carolla
Ron White


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 15, 2013)

That nasty cooking guy on Fox- I can't even remember his name, HeII's Kitchen(?) is the show. There is just NO CALL to be such an a-hole. I cringe whenever the commercials come on, I sure ain't gonna watch it.

And it's gonna sound funny- but I can't stand the POTUS. He always looks so smarmy to me. And forcing all these programs on us that we don't want or need, and spending tax dollars on golf trips with Tiger... *shudder*


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Just about all of today's youth - the ones who have to do stupid stuff (nudity/drugs/etc) to show America that they are no longer 'children' - Lindsay Lohan, Dakota Fanning, etc. Topping that list is Justin Bieber, who I've never understood the craze by the way, he sings like a nineteen year old girl.

Kanye West and Puff Daddy (P Diddy, whatever!) bother me really bad, I can't stand either of them. Beyonce and her husband irk me whenever I see them, and I can't stand Christina Aguilera.

Other then that, I usually don't really pay much attention to celebs.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't stand: Taylor Swift, just wish she would go away. The Cardashions, tired of seeing them all over the magazine covers. There are many others but these get to me the most.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 15, 2013)

Billy Bob Thornton

Nicholas Cage

Star Jones

Elizabeth Hasslebeck

Joy Behar

Donald Trump

John Travolta

Just to name a few...


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

LOL!!! Paris Hilton is someone I actually like to notice, and someone I can't give you one redeeming reason as to why I feel that way. She just cracks me up because she is so exagerated. I had thought of naming one of our double dilute girlies after her at some point in time



............ but for sure, a difference between "I like to watch her" and "I admire her"....


----------



## Sonya (Mar 15, 2013)

too many to name....so many need to stick to their job of acting/entertaining instead of running their mouth about things they have no clue about, most do not care to educate themselves before they open their big pie holes. I'm just not big into entertainers....I can't even think of one that I would bother to walk across the street to meet.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmm, lets see...

Billy Bob Thorton has to be at the top of the list. I didn't like him much to begin with but when he was touring Canada with his new music group (refuse to call them a band) I listened to his interview with a CBC reporter and he that clinched it. He had to cancel his tour afterwards and go home, even those who had already purchased tickets refused to go to his concerts so there was no audience.

The guy from heck's Kitchen - I agree with Field of Dreams, no reason to be such an 'A' and treat everyone like crap all the time.

Charlie Sheen, he just needs serious help

Justin Beiber - I mean really? I don't even know any 12 year olds that like him.

The woman from Jersey Shore who just had a baby.. whats her name... someone and J-Wow

I could go on since there are many but my list would be very very long lol.


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 15, 2013)

A$$ton Kutcher

Justin Bieber

Nickie Minaj

Kardshians


----------



## Marty (Mar 15, 2013)

HONEY BOO BOO FAMILY!


----------



## minih (Mar 15, 2013)

> Nickie Minaj


I think this is the one on Idol? I really think she is weird. Do not care for her at all.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 15, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo!!!

Also, the cast of Finding Bigfoot.

And...

*Paula Dean

*the british idiot who has his own show and played in a movie as a rich dumba** who needed to get married

*Kenny Chesney & his ex wife of 2 minutes

*Lady Gaga

*Ted Nuggent

*Van Halen

*Montel Willams

*Any of the Kardashians


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2013)

Marty said:


> HONEY BOO BOO FAMILY!


Thank you. Me, too! Drives me up the wall.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

What is Honey Boo Boo? It sounds like a kid's show that should be on Nickelodeon. ???


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 15, 2013)

OMG! Sara you made me giggle, over who is Honey Boo Boo!

I'm not sure of his name, he's a babtist minister and I think it is Joel something, drives me crazy every time I hear his commercial.

Don't know why, but something about Cokie's voice bothers me too, shes a reporter.

All of the Kardashians

Snooky!!

Justine Bieber

Dennis Rodman!


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo is a "reality star" from Toddlers & Tiaras from the (T)he (L)unatic ( C ) hannel. That has her owns spin-off show. They give people the impression that they are hillbillies in the south and all their stupidity antics.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

:rofl





OGM these are great! I just added a few more to"The List"!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Ooooooooh, I keep hearing people talk about the show but I always assumed it was a kid's cartoon like Dora the Explorer. Honey Boo Boo sounds like a cuddly teddy bear to me. Lol. Whoops!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

probably should have titled this "famous people you love to hate!" You all have named quite a few I can NOT stand, trouble is I love to look at them now and then..(except Nickie Minaj -PUKE). can't help but look...like how people stop to look at a train wreck.

Those Kardashians are a sickening bunch but I liked to watch the first episodes, never could stand Charlie Sheen but I sure watched that show. lol and Honey Boo Boo? bless her heart, her and mama June live right here close by, that family and how they act is familiar since we all act the same way when we get together, rednecks know how to have fun and don't care who's watching.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Debby - LB said:


> probably should have titled this "famous people you love to hate!" You all have named quite a few I can NOT stand, trouble is I love to look at them now and then..(except Nickie Minaj -PUKE). can't help but look...like how people stop to look at a train wreck.
> 
> Those Kardashians are a sickening bunch but I liked to watch the first episodes, never could stand Charlie Sheen but I sure watched that show. lol and Honey Boo Boo? bless her heart, her and mama June live right here close by, that family and how they act is familiar since we all act the same way when we get together, rednecks know how to have fun and don't care who's watching.


I did it! Put it under the tag area!!!






Your so right on with watching a train wreck! But some of these people I *won't* even watch!!!! Nope, no way can't do it!!!!! They make me sick


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

OMG y'all now look I like Paula Deen! and Lady Gaga. but Snooki -triple YUK... but again I stopped to see what they were doing on that Jersey Shore.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 15, 2013)

YES!! Snooki, thats her name! My husband watches Snooki and J-wow every time he thinks I won't complain. I either complain or get up and leave the room. Life is too short to waste even a few minutes of it watching some of these people.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm partial to Lady Gaga. I watched her live in concert before she ever became famous. Her and Natasha Beddingfield were opening for New Kids On The Block. (Yes, I'm an 80s nerd!) She was awesome, and a little strange, but nothing like how she is today.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

You know... someone should have mentioned David Hasselhoff by now


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Jill said:


> You know... someone should have mentioned David Hasselhoff by now


Oh I just cringe when I see him now, but I used to _LOVE_ Knight Rider!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 15, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> Oh I just cringe when I see him now, but I used to _LOVE_ Knight Rider!!!


Yes but then there was Bay Watch. 'shudder'


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> That nasty cooking guy on Fox- I can't even remember his name, HeII's Kitchen(?) is the show. There is just NO CALL to be such an a-hole. I cringe whenever the commercials come on, I sure ain't gonna watch it.
> 
> *And it's gonna sound funny- but I can't stand the POTUS. He always looks so smarmy to me. And forcing all these programs on us that we don't want or need, and spending tax dollars on golf trips with Tiger... *shudder* *


I just made my husband laugh so hard! I was reading this whole thread to him and I read this one and said Pontis/Pontiff! I asked him when the new Pope had time to golf??? Did I miss something?? He started laughing and said " look at the letters" It took me a minute, then I started laughing, ok ok I'm not so fast some times!! LOL!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Yes but then there was Bay Watch. 'shudder'


Never watched it! knight Rider was my limit of "The Hoff" ! LOL!!


----------



## kaycee (Mar 15, 2013)

gonna show my age but i CANNOT stand joan rivers!!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2013)

kaycee said:


> gonna show my age but i CANNOT stand joan rivers!!!!


Why would that show your age? She's still on TV and still irritating.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 16, 2013)

OK here is another one. It just makes my skin crawl to see Kenny Rogers.

Here's a backwards twist, one I hate to love. Mickey Roarke..back in the day that was one good looking bad boy!


----------



## 2minis4us (Mar 16, 2013)

Mel Gibson

Justin Bieber

Kanye West

Tara Reid

and some others....


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 16, 2013)

I have to say I've had enough of the Bieber as well. Also TomCat and daughter, Brad, Angelina and kids, Johnny Depp has turned into a real jerk, plus a whole lot of others who I get tired of hearing about. Glad Sara Palin has gone into hiding or she would really be first on my list.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Mar 16, 2013)

Nick Minaj

Beyonce

Taylor Swift

Rappers

etc

XD


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2013)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2013)

Ohhh, one of mine is also Joy Behar!

I have one who SHOULD annoy me, I'm sure. He should probably annoy nearly anyone, but I am partial to him -- Andy Dick. That man cracks me up, but I never know how much is on purpose, and how much is because he is just "altered" by booze or whatever.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazed no one has mentioned Lindsay Lohan!


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 17, 2013)

A lot of those already listed.. I gotta add Danny Bonaduce.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh so many...off the top of my head

Taylor Swift

Justin Bieber

Nicki Minaj - I can't STAND her music or her being a Judge on Idol!

Uma Thurman

Nicholas Cage

Snooki


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 21, 2013)

Some body just shoot me, Fran Drescher!


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 21, 2013)

This isn't totally with this list, but the Lifetime network is airing a movie about the Porko murders in Albany. I don't know if they are going to paint the son as the killer or that he was misjudged. His mom said he did it and then couldn't remember. She is disfigured for life and he was convicted of killing his father and trying to kill his mom. I am sick and tired of this monster trying to get a retrial.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 21, 2013)

Miniv said:


> Amazed no one has mentioned Lindsay Lohan!


I don't dislike Lindsay Lohan at all; I feel sorry for her. I don't want to watch her in anything, but she doesn't make me want to gag. I want her to get out of the spotlight, party at home if she needs to lol. But she's actually one celebrity I hope does, some day, turn over a new leaf.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess I have to ad Justin Bieber--He does NOT know how to dress when riding horses! He was wearing flat shoes and 'pants on the ground'. Plus his flat hat. Before he was famous he sang christian songs--now look at him now..........


----------



## susanne (Mar 23, 2013)

.

I reserve like or dislike for people I've at least met.

Half of what we hear is their publicists' imagination, or someone's efforts to spin things according to their own agendas. Not that I'm never turned off by some in the public eye, but life is too short to waste energy on people I don't even know.

I have incredible friends, family and acquaintances, and I save my time and energy for them.


----------

